# The Horus Heresy Collected Visions



## bungshal (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello all;

Just a quick question; Does the 'The Horus Heresy Collected Visions' book contain all the content from all four volumes of Heresy art books?

Cheers


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Cant be sure but i think it does

What i can be sure of is it's big and beautiful even spectacular in its content
but it is far too expensive


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> What i can be sure of is it's big and beautiful even spectacular in its content
> but it is far too expensive


And for those above reasons its about as rare as hens teeth down here in the 40K heartland of New Zealand. It would be worth having a look through based on whats been said on other threads about it


----------

